# Can't Hyperlink in Signature Box



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Trying to put a link to my journal in my signature

I can post the link, but I can't get it to HyperLink. No option for it, and when I wrote it in HTML, I found it was disabled :cursing:

Any ideas?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I can do it if you like? What do you want the sig to say and where do you want it to link? (I assume your journal).


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hera said:


> I can do it if you like? What do you want the sig to say and where do you want it to link? (I assume your journal).


Could you do that for me also please?

Id like to have it the way you do, with the words My Journal linking to my journal.

Thanks in advance


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Could you do that for me also please?
> 
> Id like to have it the way you do, with the words My Journal linking to my journal.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi mate copy and paste the entire text line below into your signature...then delete the space

between the last letter and the end bracket bracket....should do the trick.... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-old-dog-new-tricks.html]My Journal[/url ]


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hera said:


> I can do it if you like? What do you want the sig to say and where do you want it to link? (I assume your journal).


Yes please Hera, "Echo's 2014-2015 Recomp Journal" 



raptordog said:


> Hi mate copy and paste the entire text line below into your signature...then delete the space
> 
> between the last letter and the end bracket bracket....should do the trick....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-old-dog-new-tricks.html]My Journal[/url ]


Thanks mate, but it doesn't work lol... the actual URL code is not allowed


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Echo said:


> Yes please Hera, "Echo's 2014-2015 Recomp Journal"
> 
> Thanks mate, but it doesn't work lol... the actual URL code is not allowed


Your right...just tried it. The problem is in the signature permissions section .....










There appears to be no forum user edit options for this. So I would guess its up to the Admin/ Mods

to grant this.... sorry I could not help....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Could you do that for me also please?
> 
> Id like to have it the way you do, with the words My Journal linking to my journal.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sorted


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

raptordog said:


> Your right...just tried it. The problem is in the signature permissions section .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Lorian is there a reason for this issue? I thought GOLD members could code the URL?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Echo said:


> Yes please Hera, "Echo's 2014-2015 Recomp Journal"
> 
> Thanks mate, but it doesn't work lol... the actual URL code is not allowed


Sorted


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hera said:


> Sorted


Thanks


----------

